# Boris & Tinkerbell - DSH / DSLH



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

Name: Boris & Tinkerbell
Breed: Boris - DSH / Tinkerbell  DSLH
Sex: Borsi  Male / Tinkerbell  Female
Age: 7
Neutered: Yes



History and Recommendations:

Boris and Tinkerbell have come from a home with one adult and no children.

Boris and Tinkerbell are ok with other cats, it is not known how they behave with dogs.

Boris and Tinkerbell are very friendly cats who like human company and receiving lots of fuss and attention. They have lived together all their lives and are very close so we would like to find them a home together. Boris and Tinkerbell are very lively cats who like to explore their surroundings so would need to go to a home where they have plenty of space to explore and where they can come and go as they please. As Tinkerbell is semi-long haired they would need to go to an owner who would be prepared to groom her regularly to keep her coat in good condition.

Boris and Tinkerbell are affectionate cats who have a lot of love to give their new owners and would make rewarding pets for someone who is looking for two lively new companions.

Please speak to a member of staff for further information.

HULA Animal Rescue


----------

